# [Wet Thumb Forum]-database plant list



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

database plant list

This is a list of plants _(alphabetical order)_ that are currently in the plants database.

Please feel free to add your pictures to existing topics or start a new topic if the plant is not in the database.

Let's make this the best and biggest plant database on the net with actual photos!

enjoy

Alternanthera reineckii

Ammania gracilis

Anubias Barteri Afzelii

Anubias Barteri var. Nana 'Petite'

Anubias Barteri var. Nana

Bacopa caroliniana

Cardamine lyrata

Ceratopteris thalictroides (Watersprite)

Cryptocoryne parva

Didiplis diandra (Blood Stargrass)

Eleocharis Acicularis (Hairgrass)

Glossostigma Elatinoides

Gratiola

Heteranthera Zosterifolia (Stargrass)

Hottonia palustris Hottonia

Hygrophila corymbosa ''Siamensis'' (Giant Hygro)

Hygrophila difformis

Hygrophila polysperma Sunset Hygro

 Limnophila aromaticoides aka. Gratiola sp.

Limnophila gigantea

Limnophila sessiliflora

Lindernia rotundifolia

Lobelia cardinalis Lobelia cardinalis 'small form'

Ludwigia glandulosa 'perennis'

Ludwigia Pantanal

Ludwigia repens

Micranthemum micranthemoides (Pearlweed) 

Microsorum Pteropus (Java Fern)

Myriophyllum matogrossense v. "green" / Eusteralis stellata "broad leaf"

Nymphaea Lotus 'Zenkeri' (Red Tiger Lotus)

Nymphoides Aquatica - Banana Plant

Phyllanthus fluitans

Proserpinaca palustris (Marsh Mermaidweed)

Rotala macrandra

Rotala Rotundifolia (Rotala Indica)

Tonina fluviatilis

*My Digital Gallery*

[This message was edited by ekim on Mon January 19 2004 at 03:03 PM.]


----------

